# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  Πωλείται  PSP SLIM

## pas2007

Πωλείται PSP SLIM σε άριστη κατάσταση χωρίς καμένο pixel και χωρίς χτυπήματα.
Δεν περιλαμβάνει μπαταρία αλλά δίνεται μαζί φορτιστής (όχι original) και καλώδιο USB

----------

